# Server Upgrade



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well done on getting the upgrade sorted in such a short time.

I did spot the following post on Facebook:



> The TT Forum
> All,
> 
> We're moving the TT Forum Website to a new Server. Faster Drives, more processors and loads of memory.
> ...


Is the forum rebranding itself the the TiTTy forum? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Search isn't working yet so I guess it's rebuilding the index?

Will we be able to hover over titles and see the contents soon ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Well done on getting the upgrade sorted in such a short time.
> 
> I did spot the following post on Facebook:
> 
> ...


It may be Spring time in Munich already! I hear it is pretty warm in Germany :wink:


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

HAving trouble since update . Search ain't working and I'm having to log in when changing forums and when I click on a topic it says its not available and when I click on it again its there !!!!! Let's get back to normal soon .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

This is not as smooth as before as im getting a redirected message all the time i post..!!!
Steve


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a Chrome user and since the upgrade, I couldn't log in. Well, I logged in, got the Success screen then it automatically went back to the log in screen, and round it went. I'm logged in via IE and that's OK.

Ldn


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

London said:


> I'm a Chrome user and since the upgrade, I couldn't log in. Well, I logged in, got the Success screen then it automatically went back to the log in screen, and round it went. I'm logged in via IE and that's OK.
> 
> Ldn


I had that on IE for a while, but seems to be sorted now. 

I am also getting the slow re-direct screen.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Clear out all of your cookies for this site. I also had the log in but then looped and had to try again in Chrome.

Removing the cookies has now fixed that after another log in.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Nem said:


> Clear out all of your cookies for this site. I also had the log in but then looped and had to try again in Chrome.
> 
> Removing the cookies has now fixed that after another log in.


If you mean "Delete all board cookies" option on the login screen, I did that and still I'm getting the roundaround with Chrome.

Ldn


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am having the same issues as Mark (London) I have deleted all cookies and my browser history and this is on Chrome and Explorer - I have got on a few times today and then can't again - also getting the slow re-direct message.

it's a total nightmare at the moment, I can't reply to people asking questions.

I am actually having to do some work 

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm having terrible problems with logging in.

It looks like the new server is setup to allow sessions to be set through the GET array instead of just cookies. And it's also doing it wrong (or colliding with cookies).

This also opens up the forum to hijacking of accounts.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> This also opens up the forum to hijacking of accounts.


Which has happened some 6/7 years ago to me with some very strage (rude) posts shown at the time 

The advice from Kevin ST and Clived at the time were to make sure that PM boxes (in, out and saved PMs) are kept to a minimum. And I obviously change my password etc at the time


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > This also opens up the forum to hijacking of accounts.
> ...


Perhaps this might explain some of the unpleasant posts that have been flying around these past few days. :lol:

Ldn


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> I am having the same issues as Mark (London) I have deleted all cookies and my browser history and this is on Chrome and Explorer - I have got on a few times today and then can't again - also getting the slow re-direct message.
> 
> it's a total nightmare at the moment, I can't reply to people asking questions.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem earlier so deleted all Temporary Files as well as cookies and history. Seems to have worked but then again, this is the second time I've tried to post this as I got a Server error the first time!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Removing cookies from TTF forum didn't cure prob for me, but clearing cookies from Google Chrome did.
Hoggy.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Removing cookies from TTF forum didn't cure prob for me, but clearing cookies from Google Chrome did.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, that appears to have done the trick. 

Ldn


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Having no problems with Mozilla Firefox


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

No problems at all on Safari with Mac. Nice and fast. Well done guys!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

London said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


I think anyone who had his/her ID hijacked would know as who ever did it will post "as if" and the person who's ID has been hijacked will be seen to post things completely out of character.

I can well and truly say that when my ID was hijacked it wasn't nice at all, at all 

As for problems of logging on, Jae suggested to:
*open a Command Box* (Start/Run/ and type in cmd)
When the black box opens, type in the following:
*Ipconfig /flushdns*
That will clear your cache. Restart IE / Firefox. Also, clear your cookies from the TT Forum, that helps also!


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

cant get on the site with ipad but can on my iphone and laptop ???? :? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Tried a different browser but still no good on iPad. Thing is iPhone works ok and they are on the same server..!! :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Still having problems, so given up on Explorer totally and using Chrome, this is better but I do still get a slow refresh once having posted and also I just got the following when trying to post?

HTTP Error 500.0 - Internal Server Error
C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Plesk\Additional\PleskPHP5\php-cgi.exe - The FastCGI process exited unexpectedly
Detailed Error Information
Module	FastCgiModule
Notification	ExecuteRequestHandler
Handler	Plesk_Handler_097942383
Error Code	0x00000000
Requested URL	http://www.********.co.uk:80/forum/view ... &p=1927813
Physical Path	C:\inetpub\vhosts\********.co.uk\httpdocs\forum\viewtopic.php
Logon Method	Anonymous
Logon User	Anonymous
Most likely causes:
IIS received the request; however, an internal error occurred during the processing of the request. The root cause of this error depends on which module handles the request and what was happening in the worker process when this error occurred.
IIS was not able to access the web.config file for the Web site or application. This can occur if the NTFS permissions are set incorrectly.
IIS was not able to process configuration for the Web site or application.
The authenticated user does not have permission to use this DLL.
The request is mapped to a managed handler but the .NET Extensibility Feature is not installed.
Things you can try:
Ensure that the NTFS permissions for the web.config file are correct and allow access to the Web server's machine account.
Check the event logs to see if any additional information was logged.
Verify the permissions for the DLL.
Install the .NET Extensibility feature if the request is mapped to a managed handler.
Create a tracing rule to track failed requests for this HTTP status code. For more information about creating a tracing rule for failed requests, click here.
Links and More Information
This error means that there was a problem while processing the request. The request was received by the Web server, but during processing a fatal error occurred, causing the 500 error.
View more information »

Microsoft Knowledge Base Articles:

294807


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

last 2 days I have had this happen 4 times even after clearing cookies etc.
any tips or like a bad smell will it just vanish eventually :wink:


----------

